# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Strategy >  Red Alert 2 Lan, Internet (Windows 7)

## zoobby

Для тех кто хочет поиграть в Red Alert 2 по сети или через интернет качаем игру от сюда: 
http://depositfiles.com/files/27wbtk0ny 

 Играем через программу GameRanger программа есть в архиве плюс подробная инструкция по установке. 

 Чтобы поиграть по локальной сети скачиваем: 
http://depositfiles.com/files/vowze3cmc 
 Распаковываем в папку с игрой и спокойно играем по сети.

----------


## Erickren

Народ, очень нравится игрушка Red Alert 2 - Yuris Revenge. Но сколько не пытался, ни одной версии не смог завести на ХРюшке. При чем неважно - на оригинальной или на любой сборке. Может есть у кого ссылка на рабочую версию игры, или какие то патчи есть.... Буду очень признателен.

----------

